# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Βοήθεια για να φτιάξω σταντ

## lilith

παιδιά σκέφτομαι να κάνω ενα απλό σταντ για τις μπουμπουδες μου τιλακια...γιατι μου κουτσουλανε ολο το σπιτι κ στο κλουβι που ανοιγει απο πανω κ εχει σταντ δεν καθονται
καποιος που να εχει κανει με ξυλα να μου δωσει αναλυτικες οδηγιες απο που τα πηρε κτλ...ευχαριστω
κοιταξα τα σταντ αλλα θα ηθελα κ οδηγιες καθοτι ασχετη με κατασκευες δεν τα καταφερνω  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Λοιπον....

Πρωτον καλο ειναι να διαβασεις μερικα σημαντικα πραγματα για να ξερεις απο που να αρχισεις!

Ενα πολυ καλο σταντ ειναι αυτο της Marlene οπου ειναι στον αερα και δεν πιανει πολυ χωρο στο πατωμα!

*Μία άνετη γωνίτσα.... Το δικό μας σταντ!*Κι επισης ενα απο μουρια!

Οπου ειναι παρα πολυ ωραιο!

*Σταντ από μουριά.*Και ενα ακομα τελειο σταντ!

*Σταντ δέντρο !!!*

----------


## lilith

μμμ τα ειδα αυτα και ειναι πολυ ωραια...της μαρλεν μου φανηκε πολυ καλο αλλα δε ξερω αν θα βρω καπου να το κρεμασω...όσο για τα αλλα δεν ειμαι σε εξοχη για να βρω δεντρο...οποτε ψαχνω κατι με υλικα πχ απο πρακτικερ να κανω..αν εχει κανει κανεις κατι παρομοιο...

----------


## ria

πολυ ομορφη ιδεα να φτιαξεις κατι στα μετρα των μικρων θα το ευχαριστηθεις και εσυ και εκεινα!!!! εχω στο νου μου μια κατασκευη που μου φανηκε πολυ ευκολη σε γλαστρα
και εγω σκεφτομουν αυτο για τα κλαδια πιστευω ομως οτι και με ξυλα(σαν στρογγυλες πατηθρες) μεγαλα σε μεγεθος μπορει να γινει κατι παρομοιο..ελπιζω τον αλλο μηνα να ξεκινησω και γω ενα προτζεκτ για χειροποιητο σταντ!!!!!!

----------


## Athina

*Τα σκανδαλιάρικα  σταντ*Το δικό μου σταντ στοίχισε μόνο 15 ευρώ και ήταν αρκετά εύκολο μπορώ να πω!
Χρησιμοποίησα ξύλα για πατίθρες (του ενός μέτρου) που αγόρασα από μεγάλο πετ σοπ της Θεσσαλονίκης.
Ένα χοντρό,το κεντρικό και δυο πιο λεπτά,για τα σκαλοπάτια γύρο γύρο και το μακρύ ξύλο πάνω στην κορυφή.
Κόψαμε από το χοντρό ξύλο 60εκ.Τα ένα από τα λεπτά το κόψαμε σε 5 ίσα μέρη (20εκ το καθένα)Το δεύτερο λεπτό το αφήσαμε στην άκρη...
Ανοίξαμε τρύπες (5) γύρο γύρο στο χοντρό ξύλο,τρυπήσαμε τα μικρά 5 ξυλάκια που είχαμε κόψει και τα βιδώσαμε πάνω στο χοντρό!
Τέλος πάνω στο χοντρό ξύλο κάναμε μια τρύπα όπως και στο κρατημένο λεπτό ξύλο που είχαμε αγοράσει (το κόψαμε στην μέση γιατί ήταν μεγάλο) και με μία βίδα τα ενώσαμε.
Η βάση ήταν από προηγούμενο χειροποίητο σταντ που μου έφτιαξε ο ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2 και τον ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Ελπίζω να βοήθησα!

----------


## kaveiros

Επειδή με τις κατασκευές δεν τα πάω κι εγώ καλά...Κάποια στιγμή που χρειάστηκα κάποιου είδους σταντ, έκανα την εξής πατέντα :Happy:  Οπτικά δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο...αλλά τα πουλιά το έκαναν ουσιαστικά σπίτι τους, δεν πήγαιναν μόνο για να κάτσουν λίγο...Καθόταν συνεχώς εκεί. Πήρα έναν παλιό καλόγερο (απ αυτούς που κρεμάμε μπουφάν κτλ). Στο πάνω μέρος σφήνωσα μια σχάρα από πάτο κλουβιού. Το υπόλοιπο όπως για παράδειγμα τον "κορμό" του καλόγερου, τον τύλιξα με πανιά, σχοινιά κ.α Από τις κρεμάστρες κρέμασα διάφορα παιχνίδια κτλ. Η όλη διαδικασία μου πήρε περίπου 15 λεπτά :Happy:

----------

